# Agile Interceptor Pro 27"



## ShreddyESP (Feb 6, 2009)

So i think I've had enough time to judge the Agile Interceptor Pro 27" and be critical about it.

Here's the final verdict:

Craftsmanship:
1.Body:
On par with Edwards and my ESP Standard Series. Although i don't see how someone can fuck up the body of a guitar.







2.Finish:
Not too great, but i'm happy. Very happy. Mine is a bit dull, but i've seen some great Agile tops. 









3.Neck Joint:
VERY comfortable , for my hands at least. Great upper fret access, no problems hitting any notes on the last few frets.





4.Thickness:
No comment, just pics 





5.Tuners - Surprisingly good. I'm not sure if I'm a fanboi , but i LOVE the sperzel lockers on my viper. This one is good too. Grover or Gotoh, I've forgotten.

6.Pickups:
Neck - EMG 707 - This pickup is almost the same or is a copy of the EMG 85 for the six. Great in the bridge. Nice for cleans that aren't too "UP FRONT".




Bridge - EMG 707 - Fail at first (IMO). But I've tweaked my POD a lot and i'm happy now. Although i think the 817 would be pwnage in the bridge. I love the 81 in the bridge.





7.Headstock:
Great shape, looks brootal in reverse. Couldn't be happier with a headstock design. Although my guitar's headstock flame fails. Almost not visible at all under room lighting conditions and just about visible under sunlight.





8.Fretwork/Binding/Fretboard/Neck/Neck Radius:
I'm very happy with the thickness of the neck. It's there with the Vipers. Not CHUNKY fat, neither crazy thin like the Ibbys. I prefer the fatter necks so I'm content.





Fretboard is nice, the ebony looks really good. I don't see any problems with it. I own three eboner boards and this one is just as good as the other two. Fretwork is really good. No sharp edges like the older agiles (i think a few people had a problem with this). 
Coming to the fret binding, this is the only place where you can make out this isn't a 1000$ guitar. Mine's got around 3-4 bubbles. Maybe if it had some sort of black/white binding it wouldn't have happened.

Coming to the bridge, this is where i was most shocked.
Bridge: LFR
I was really hesitant on the guitar since it was a LFR, I've heard people bitch about these things since i first joined the espboards in '04 or around that. My alexi has an OFR so i think i can make a good comparison.
I haven't locked the strings down since i got it (I'm no trem wanker). I've got it done a half step (A#) and tuning stability is not a problem at all. But as i don't play around with the trem a lot, i can just say that it's almost as good as the OFR. I don't use the trem on both my trem-ed guitars , so if i tune my OFR looses tune in 3 days, the LFR probably would in 2.





Btw, 27" Scale PWNS!!! 

Overall , im really satisfied with it, and anyone looking to buy one , i say BUY IT, NOW!

At the price they are going for in the US market, i don't see how you folks can resist buying them. I guess since for a little more you could go Carvin, but sadly they don't ship worldwide (at least to India they don't) 

7 Stringers ftw! 

Thanks for reading


----------



## RG7 (Feb 7, 2009)

are theyre any side fret markers and how visible are they?



im seriously considering getting one of these in either blue/red/ or black when they come out again


----------



## Neoclasiccl (Feb 7, 2009)

Look at the pics above you can see the side markers.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 8, 2009)

Thats a lot of guitar for the money - its on the shortlist!!

Thanks for the review


----------



## ShreddyESP (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 24, 2009)

congrats dude!

how much did it cost you on top of the guitar to get it shipped to India?


----------



## NathanCampos (Feb 25, 2009)

i own 2 of these!
just not the pros... so mine dont have EMG 707s or a painted neck... not a big difference though.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Oct 20, 2009)

seriously considering buying one of these, but i avoid FR bridges like the plague. i've played on les pauls and sg's all my life so my palm mutes don't sound right on FR guitars, and my left hand always bangs up against the locks when im messing around on the first fret.

how does the neck thickness compare to les pauls? i played esp's before and the necks were a tad to big for me.


----------



## abysmalrites (Oct 21, 2009)

@goherpsNderp:
My project/band mate has an Epi LP and trying to play on that after my Agile is not so smooth a transition. In my experience, the LP necks are thicker. Agile necks are often described as being the middle ground between Ibanez and Schecter.


----------



## caskettheclown (Nov 10, 2009)

good review man, i'm GASing for one bad...


----------



## suicidalllama (Nov 12, 2009)

I own the exact same version and I'm very pleased with it but I haven't got a huge amount to compare it too. 
The neck markers on the side are very easy to see and I got used to not having markers on the fretboard within a day. 
Tuning stability for me is very good as it only ever drops very slightly out of tune.
I do agree with the finish on it being a bit dull but overall its still not too bad. If I had to buy another one I probably get the flame red finish instead but it wasn't there when I ordered mine. 
Hope this answered further questions helped as well.


----------



## Hendog (Dec 2, 2009)

Thats a hot body.


----------



## HaloHat (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank you for the review and the photos 

Could you tell me, MIK or MIC?


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 16, 2010)

This is on my shortlist but with Blackouts that they have started putting in them, amazing value for money, even with the international shipping


----------



## djentasbawlz (Mar 14, 2010)

not a big fan of floating tremolos but the sexyness of this guitar makes me question this, how well does the agile stay in tune?


----------



## Rick (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a Tremol-No in mine and I've had no problems.


----------



## DJENTxCORE901 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah i have the septor pro whick has no tremolo. (I prefer it that way)
but it's basically the smae guitar. I'm in love with it.


----------



## Ollieaxman (May 21, 2010)

The only thing putting me off getting one of these is the fact that it has no fret markers.


----------



## Werwolf999 (May 21, 2010)

If the lack of fret markers is a problem for you, you can always apply some decals.


----------



## DJENTxCORE901 (Jun 15, 2010)

I thought lack of fret makers would mess me up, but it actually had a very slight affect on me. I tend to see the top ones with peripheral vision. haha


----------



## zukobro (Nov 13, 2010)

Agile Interceptor Pro 727 EB Tribal Red DOT at RondoMusic.com
You can only do this with the red or the orange, but apparently you can get em with dots in those colors. :/ freakin weird, I dunno why they don't do it for the black ones. Anyways, if you're a fan of colors of the sunset, your dot problem is fixed. With an extra 200 bucks and a little work to add the OFR, I really can't find any complaints from anyone about this little beauty.


----------



## Ant BTorment (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks awesome, I'd definatly get me one, would like to see how much it'd cost to get one shipped to the UK though.


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Nov 25, 2010)

Sick axe breh.
I'll be oredering one of the multi scale (25.5"-27") Pendulums next week. I can't wait...


----------



## Zerox8610 (Nov 13, 2011)

Can you please re upload the pics?


----------



## TheDemonic (Mar 17, 2012)

how much was this?


----------



## ShredManShred (Jun 17, 2012)

Does anyone who is a heavy trem user have any comments on the bridge?


----------

